# HTB: quantum of class 10020 is small. Consider r2q change. ?

## dj_farid

I do traffic shaping on my router with tc and iptables.

I get this message in my dmesg when I run the script:

```
HTB: quantum of class 10020 is small. Consider r2q change.
```

What does it mean? How do I change that value and how do I know what value to set?

I have searced for documentation but could not find any...

----------

## dj_farid

OK. After some further googling I found the answer to my question:

http://marc2.theaimsgroup.com/?l=lartc&m=111716459709338&w=2

 *Quote:*   

> If you are sure you REALLY want the rate that tc is complaining about,
> 
> you should manually set quantum, probably to 1514 (look at quantum for a
> 
> rate that does not generate this message for size hints).  htb is
> ...

 

Edit:

Found this page that explains it better, and is a very good read about tc:

http://luxik.cdi.cz/~devik/qos/htb/manual/userg.htm

----------

